# Diablo 2 RPG



## Novocaine (May 28, 2005)

I find that Diablo 2 is a rich fantasy RPG, its online play is some of the best. Is there anyone around here familar with this RPG and wants to talk about it?


----------



## McMurphy (May 29, 2005)

The Diablo series has always stayed true to the fundmentals of rpgs: choose from the standard archetypes of fantasy, fight hordes of minions within a quest of a larger scale, and upgrade levels along with items as the player goes through his/her quest. Honestly, I like that. Don't get me wrong, I fully support rpgs that are brave enough to offer us a truly original and progressive story, but there is also something to be said about a game that stands back in the storytelling to allow online players to customize their experience in a free-range enviroment.

And speaking of free...that is what I really admired about the Diablo series. You just can't beat free online servers. 

[Note: Novocane, you have a good topic here (If you check the old gaming threads, you will find that I have, at times, desperately tried to bring this game series into discussion!), but I almost didn't bother reading your post because the font color was so intrusive. Please consider changing your font color in your posts and signature so we all can fully enjoy what you have to share with the community.  ]


----------



## Novocaine (May 29, 2005)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> The Diablo series has always stayed true to the fundmentals of rpgs: choose from the standard archetypes of fantasy, fight hordes of minions within a quest of a larger scale, and upgrade levels along with items as the player goes through his/her quest. Honestly, I like that. Don't get me wrong, I fully support rpgs that are brave enough to offer us a truly original and progressive story, but there is also something to be said about a game that stands back in the storytelling to allow online players to customize their experience in a free-range enviroment.
> And speaking of free...that is what I really admired about the Diablo series. You just can't beat free online servers.
> 
> [Note: Novocane, you have a good topic here (If you check the old gaming threads, you will find that I have, at times, desperately tried to bring this game series into discussion!), but I almost didn't bother reading your post because the font color was so intrusive. Please consider changing your font color in your posts and signature so we all can fully enjoy what you have to share with the community.  ]


 Yeah, I realized that, I use it in other forums where there are darker backgrounds and it stands out better. I switched to a darker green for now, but for my old posts just highlight them.

Anyway, since you are experienced in the Diablo 2 RPG what characters do you possess?
Type: Pally, Sorc, Barb, Druid, etc.

Specific Type: Ice Sorc, Hammer Pally, Elemental Druid, Bow Zon, etc.

Level:

Good Items:


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (May 31, 2005)

I bought Diablo 2 the day it came out, played a barbarian for a few months then spent the next few years hating the game, until for no particular reason I decided to pick it up again in the middle of my finals-bad idea. Now I have a level 35 Bowazon who I thought rocked, until I bought the expansion pack and now I have a 21 shifter/summoner druid who's coming on very nicely and is much more fun to play. Werebear is daft at this stage, I'm just carving chunks out of everyone. My only problem is that I just can't stop playing. I have 2 parts of isenhart's armory and I want them all! I just don't understand how, given that I'm really opposed to this kind of story-free, button clicking rpg in principle, I get so addicted (I was even worse with Evercrack). In summary, Diablo's a great/awful game.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 3, 2005)

one great game. I still play it, now I'm playing with my assaasin, and I can tell that she rocks!


----------



## yman91 (Oct 23, 2007)

Novocaine said:


> I find that Diablo 2 is a rich fantasy RPG, its online play is some of the best. Is there anyone around here familar with this RPG and wants to talk about it?


 how to u play? the RPG


----------



## Happy Joe (Oct 26, 2007)

How to play? first ask around and see if anyone has the game to give or sell to you (its been around for years it should be easy to locate a copy).  (If all else fails Diablo 2 is still for sale here in the states (I don't know about the UK).
Install it on your PC then select a character.
You will start in a camp then go out and kill zombies/demos complete quests for NPC gather loot weapons and armor to sell.  You can hire mercenaries (although the AI is pretty poor at keeping them alive, so you will have to keep track of them.)
As you advance through levels of experience you will get skill points to assign to make your character stronger as well as points to improve health strength dexterity an magic.
Its quite enjoyable and probably only about 10% of the people that I have introduced it to did not like it.

I played it through all the way including the Lord of Destruction expansion until beating it at the most difficult level, then drifted off to some other game.  The hidden cow level was a gas (Moo... Moo... OMG! they have axes!! ... run awayyyy...).

I may just have to resurrect it (it hasn't been installed on this machine... (looking for an excuse)).

The Paladin was my favorite character, though I also tried the druid and  the magician  (I got the paladin up to an incredible level will all special magic armer and weapons.. I don't remember what they were though (one of my old machines might still have some save files if I can get motivated to look).
Enjoy!


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2007)

Still around in the UK, in the sold out games section
That right Joe, hide your face in shame for needing to wait for an excuse to install - the cinematics are a good enough excuse

For me, the only character I ever completed the game with was the assassin - cobra strike was so much fun (I think they limited it a bit in a patch). But I also liked the druid, go forth my army of wolves, and the sorceress - fireball.
Honestly, the only game that has tried to copy diablo in recent years has been Sacred, which I found fun, but holes and a lack of a decent story messed it up (also having to restart every time you got a patch was a major pain - yes you could export your character, but the game becomes no fun when you have to play through the opening levels over and over again by force!


----------



## Happy Joe (Oct 26, 2007)

(bows head and shuffles feet)... "Aww, I didn't think" ...
I'll do it... not now but this afternoon.
I thought Sacred was fun (Its got ride-able horses) and is a pretty good LAN game (as is Diablo II) (when game/computer oriented friends stop by. You need multiple computers and game copies.) I also did Titan Quest (had some problems getting it to run stably but these cleared up when I underclocked the processor and installed the expansion). Diablos' heritage is clearly alive and well.
I was hoping Blizzard would modernize Diablo II but so far no. (The upcoming Hellgate London game was done by some of the folks that developed Diablo II (they formed a different company) but the demo was so unimpressive that I will wait for the post release reviews before making a decision to purchase).
One thing I noticed about Diablo II it seemed that I found better (and more) weapons/armor before I installed the LOD expansion than after. So I will wait on the expansion install untill I am nearly done with the next pass of the base game.

Enjoy!


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2007)

I think the next installment of sacred will be a very good game - they are adding more differnet types of mounts aside from horses (though last I looked one of them was a sort of ape think??). I think sacred is our only hope - what with blizzard being hooked on world of warcraft and developing starcraft


----------



## Fake Vencar (Oct 26, 2007)

I thought that Sacred was a very good game: i still play online with it against my brother now and again. Will keep a good eye on the second installment.


----------



## Happy Joe (Oct 27, 2007)

I had heard that Sacred 2 was available in Germany, haven't seen it here in the states.

Installed Diablo II yesterday ran a Paladin up to level 12, now in the entry to the monastery.  (Died once (blamed it on Useless the cat)).  
I mentioned that I was installing/replaying D II to a couple of friends; they are also going to give it another go and threatened to swing by today for some Diablo LAN action.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 1, 2007)

yman91 said:


> how to u play? the RPG




The game is still able to be pruchased as a set... Amazon.ca: Diablo Battle Chest (Diablo II, Diablo II: Lord of Destruction Expension Pack): Computer and Video Games


----------



## Daidman (Nov 29, 2007)

You can buy both at the Wal-Mart down here. 
Werebear Druid fun as hell...heh heh heh Maul.


----------



## Pravuil (Dec 2, 2007)

Diablo is a one-shot game to me. The whole hack-n-slash ideals that it abides by however is the antithesis as to how I enjoy my rpg's, so I never bothered to buy the expansion and don't plan on ever doing such a thing. Diablo II was a great game for it's time and it has profitted from an exceedingly long run but let's face it, Diablo II is obsolete, however fun it might be to play from time to time.


----------



## Overread (Dec 2, 2007)

Pravuil said:


> Diablo II is obsolete


 
Aside from the graphical quality - precisly what game has been released since the release of diablo II to take its place? As far as I know only Sacred has tried and succeded, but it fell short because the storyline support was poor - it just did not grip the player (there was also the patch and game restart element, which was extremely annoying in a game of such scale).
Granted some games such as Oblivion and co have tried to change the hack and slash by playing the game in the 1st person persepective, but that is rather a change of game I would say.


----------



## Happy Joe (Dec 2, 2007)

... I would call it "Classic" rather than obsolete.  Like an old sports car; it may not have the shine of the newest model but it can still be fun to drive.
Enjoy!


----------

